# Commercial queen rearing (large scale >500 queens)



## cklander (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello there,

Are there anywhere books / articles / video's known about the whole commercial queen rearing proces (large scale >500 queens)?

Thanks!


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

I thought about it too but my eyesight and patience are both lacking.

And another one:


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

How to do large numbers of queens in a season. Two very different approaches.

Ian Steppler presenting to the British Columbia Honey Producers Association






Michael Palmer at the National Honey Show






A major difference, Ian is just producing for use within his operation, Michael is also producing queens for sale. That tends to make a big difference in how you manage mating nucs etc. In one case, cells go into a nuc and are left there to grow out. In the other case, mating nucs are re-used as the season progresses.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There are many books available and several of them are on my website:





Classic beekeeping and queen rearing books


Classic beekeeping and queen rearing books, Hopkins method of queen rearing, Alley method of queen rearing, Miller method of queen rearing, Doolittle method of queen rearing, Scientific Queen Rearing by G.M. Doolittle, Better Queens by Jay Smith, Queen Rearing Simplified by Jay Smith, Better...




www.bushfarms.com





Jay Smith raised a lot of queens as did Doolittle.

I raised a lot of them last year...





X-Star Publishing Company, Beekeeping Books, The Practical Beekeeper, Better Queens, Queen Rearing Simplified, Beekeeping Naturally, Bush Bees, Foundationless Frames, Lazy Beekeeping, Top Bar Hive, Organic Beekeeping, Chemical Free Beekeeping, Treatment Free Beekeeping, Tao of Beekeeping, queens, survivor bees, long hives, natural cell size, small cell bees, small cell beekeeping, regression, natural beekeeping, Michael Bush


beekeeping, bees, michael bush




www.xstarpublishing.com


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

Laidlaw and Page "Queen rearing and bee breeding" pictures are old but everything you need is there.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Contemporary Queen Rearing Book M00065 at Dadant Dadant & Sons


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Start with good breeding stock. Good luck!


----------



## cklander (Dec 18, 2016)

Knisely, I have an extreme good Breeding stock*: *I’ve got pure Carnica, pure Buckfast and I’ve got proven VSH-queens, realy good material to work with.

My point is: I want to see/learn better methods for rearing large numbers of biggest queens with less work. Maybe there are methods I don’t know.....

Everybody thanks for your comments.


----------

